# New Girl



## Stokey (Nov 8, 2005)

Hello
My name is ally and I have recently started IO with gondatrophins.  My hubby and I have been ttc for nearly 3 years but no luck! I have PCOS and thyroid probs.  Have tried clomid but no use my ovaries didn't even twitch! very skeptical about these injections too! I seem to have convinced myself that nothing will ever work!Everyone tells me to stay positive, and to not think about it at the same time which is very difficult when you are back and forth to the hospital so often with something been shoved pricked or prodded into you each time!!
Would like to hear from friends who are in or have been in same position!


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Hello Stokey  

Welcome to FF 

I too am doing my 1st cycle of OI but using menopur, I had my HCG shot at the weekend so am now in my 2WW. Have you just started injecting or have you been doing them a while now?

I also have PCOS and we have been TTC for just over 3 & half years now. We tried 11 cycles of clomid all -ve, and I had a lap & dye with ovarian drilling a year ago, This made no noticable difference! LOL

There is a board for those of us with PCOS, heres the link ..... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/board,13.0.html why not pop over and introduce yourself here too 

Loads of luck with the OI! Let us know how you get on and when your test date will be, Feel free to send me a message if you want to chat Hun 

Love Nicky x x x


----------



## Stokey (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi Nicky!
Yes i too am using menopur (apparently the urine from menopausal nuns)!! thats what they told me at hospital anyway!This is my first attempt at IO, have done 5 injections so far and go for scan to see how follies are doing on friday 11th! I have another lot of drugs then pregnyl but don't know how many days that is for, I think that is the HCG jab? Did your follicles grow to the required size? I'm really worried my ovaries haven't reacted as I don't feel any soreness or pain or discomfort!! i thought i would feel something!
So in 2 weeks you could find out if your pregnant? Thats amazing i will have my fingers crossed.  
Ally
xx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Hi Ally 

I had the pregnyl too which is the HCG shot, You only do 1 injection of this once your follies are at the right size.

I had 2 follies by my last scan, I didn't really feel anything going on in my ovary areas while I was injecting, My first scan showed not much going on and it wasn't until later on that my follies decided they would have a growth spurt, At first they were not worth measuring then went from 10-11mm, 3 days later they were 14mm and then 2 days after that they were at 19mm's LOL. I think in OI they only like you to have 2 follies max as anymore can result in multiple births, My fertility nurse told me at the beginning if I had any more than this they would stop the injections and advise us to have protected sex only. 

I test on the 21st to see if this has worked, I'm not getting my hopes up too much because it's only my first cycle! LOL

Good luck for the 11th,  fingers crossed you have a couple of follies blooming nicely  Let us know how you get on Hun.

take care
Nicky x x x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Hiya Ally, Have you had your scan yet Hun? Do let us know how it went, Fingers crossed you now have a couple of decent sized follies    

Nicky x x x


----------



## night nurse (Jul 9, 2004)

Hi ally,

Welcome to FF as nicky said.  I wondered by your screen name if you were from Stoke by any chance?  Or perhaps its a surname?  

Good luck with the OI i have my fingers crossed already for nic so will cross the other side for you.  It can work you know!

NN xx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Aww thanks babe   

Nicky x x x


----------



## Stokey (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi its me!
Had scan today and lady was really miserable who did it she wasn't going to tell me! The biggest follie was 8mm so vvv disappointed  but am only on CD 9 so they have given me more injections and am going back mon am for another look. god i hope this works. so want to be pg for xmas ( i have said that for last 3) unfortunatley there not on santa's list!
Stokey is the name of one of my cats! My DH is a stokey and i seem to be have become an adoptive one!!  
Hope you are well and any pg symptoms Nicky
ally xx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Aww, My fertility nurse wouldn't tell me the sizes until 10-11 mm's so you were lucky to find out today   
Mine were not 10mm's until day 14 and apparently they can grow up to 2mm's per day. So thats great that yours are 8mm's already Hun  only 10 more mm's to go then you will get your jab.
What dose menopur are you on? Did they keep it at the same ammount or up it today?

Keep your chin up Hun, You never know that xmas wish could just come true for you very soon 

I don't have any syptoms but am only 5 dpo (days past ovulation) today so am not really expecting anything yet 

Will pop in Monday to see how your scan went 

Good luck
Nicky x x x


----------



## Stokey (Nov 8, 2005)

Thanx N
Thats actually cheered me up as i was quite down.  Hopefully they will be about 14mm on mon or more!!!Did they tell you if you had definatley ovulated as i didn't realise until today that the pregnyl is to force the egg to release.
I'm on 75IU which I think is quite low they may put it up o 150IU if nothing happens this time. Are you on the same?
Thanx again
ally


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Ahh I'm pleased I cheered you up a bit  

I didn't get told if I had definatley OV'd or not as I didn't have a scan after my pregnyl shot, I usually take my temperature each morning and this helps determine when AF will show up but I didn't take my temp the weekend when I should of OV'd due to not sleeping properly, so unfortunatly I have just guessed at the day after my pregnyl shot.

I think I was on 75 too, I will have to check that but my kit is upstairs, and the next time I climb those stairs tonight I will not be coming back down until the morning  
I too go told my dose would be upped if I didn't get a response this time but I'm guessing as I got the follies and at the right size they will keep me on the same dose! I'm guessing anyway LOL

Must dash, I'm beat and the cat is scratching to be in  
Night Hun
Nicky x x x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Hiya Ally, 

How did you get on today? Fingers crossed your scan showed a couple of follies at nice sizes now  Did they say if it looks like you will have your HCG shot soon?

Thinking of you Hun 
Nicky x x x


----------



## Stokey (Nov 8, 2005)

hi nicky,
its not gone well! They have abandoned tx due to the fact that i am not responding to drugs. biggest follie this morning was 8.5 mm i have been on 150IU for last 2 days and it made no effect! Feel crushed inside but don't want any one to know that. I have to smile and"keep your chin up"i get quite alot of that!!
Start again next year on double the dose. 
I hope you are well and not getting too anxious about the 21st i have my fingers legs arms eyes etc crossed!!
Let me know won't U
love ally xxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Ohhh Ally Hun, 

 I'm so sorry to hear they have abandoned your treatment, even with the dose increased 

I have my fingers crossed that they will get the dose right for you when you start again next year and that you have a lot better outcome! 
If you want to talk feel free to PM me Hun 

Thinking of you and sending you more big  's 
Hopefully will see you about on other boards soon.

Love 
Nicky x x x


----------



## Stokey (Nov 8, 2005)

hello Nicky!
Just thought I would drop you a line to say i will be thinkin about you tomorrow when you do your test. I really do hope its a BFP!  
Not been on for ages been have been quite busy! we are moving house in the next couple of weeks so have been packin! 
Let me know what happens
big hugs
ally


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Ally,

Thank you for your message, I didn't make it to testing this morning! AF arrived early and got me on Friday, It was a bit of a shock to say the least!

I'm not going again this cycle, the clinic wants to leave me util after new year now, I think it's because they are closed ober the xmas period. So I will ne starting again my first cycle of the new year. Hey we may end up cycling together 

Why not pop over and join a few of us on chitter chatters, we are all friendly and like a good natter   Please feel free to jump in and introduce yourself to the others..... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,39602.170.html

Take care Hun
and thanks again for your message 

Lots of love
Nicky x x x


----------

